# Both Teams to Score Strategy



## Richard (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi, I have used this btts strategy and it help me a lot.

Research previous results between the two teams in question. If they have a history of 0-0 draws then maybe avoid backing BTTS, whilst some sides can’t seem to stop being involved in crackers.

Look at the form throughout the season of both teams. Both the number of goals scored, yet also conceded is key; ideally, you want both teams to score freely whilst also having a leaky defensive record.
Place bets as close to kick-off as possible.
This allows you to consider team news. If a star striker is injured the chances of that team scoring obviously fall and may change your willingness to back BTTS. On the other hand, the opposite can be said with the absence of a key defender or goalkeeper.

Try and watch teams on a regular basis, results don’t always indicate performance. Teams may have been unlucky in the past weeks. Greater knowledge of each team’s advantages and disadvantages allows for a more informed BTTS bet and may give you the edge over the bookie who could be relying on results alone.

Before we get ahead of ourselves, let’s look at the different types of football betting challenges and figure out the best strategy for your needs, in this cases *Both Teams to Score predictions* websites, is a excellent help.

Good luck!


----------

